# Jugging Conroe - 9/3 with John3:16



## Jeff G (May 18, 2010)

I met up with John3:16 Thursday afternoon . He made a few repairs on my boat , his kids made us a great dinner , and then we headed out to get out to the ramp by about 9:30 . Unlike most of our trips, we kept the jugs closer together and in just one cove because the weather looked like it might pour and get really bad . It had rained earlier before we got there and it did not rain until later on Friday mid morning. We picked up as manny of the jugs as we could and then ducked under an empty covered boat stall . The jugs that we left out in the storm caught some fish . 

Like our last several trips , the bite was very slow . We started running jugs after midnight . I think our first fish that Was pulled in was a 22 pounder so that got us excited ! We used all kinds of bait . We even used some snake and on one jug we caught a nice double of blues on the snake !!! 

We threw back several nice channels and 7 CPR (catch,photo,release)blues that were 12,,13,14, 22,21,22, and 32 pounds . We caught 55 fish . Of those, we boxed 33 nice ones up to 9 pounds . We forgot the net so we had to hand grab them. It made for more excitement and for some good videos . 

We staked out the eater fish this time with a 3 gallon jug and four pounds of weight . We would take about 5-7 fish at a time and add them to the stringer . This worked out pretty good by keeping all of the fish fresh and alive . It was great until it came time to pull them in . The stringer was so heavy that John could not pull it in . He was pulling then the thick line broke in half and John almost flew out of the other side of the boat !!!

It was a fun trip with great company . I love getting out and doing this ! It has been great having a fishing partner that shares the passion for catching these fish like I do.My buddy John joined the site last week so hopefully he can post some pics and videos for you to see of our catfish jugging adventures !


----------



## Spider Wire (Nov 16, 2009)

Sounds like yall had a great trip. lots of big cats on conroe glad to hear it!!!


----------



## HAIRCUTTER (Aug 2, 2006)

Great post,thanks for sharing.
R.E.B.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Great post Jeff. Can I expect to see some of those fillets in two weeks at BJ's?


----------



## John3:16 (Aug 27, 2010)

Hey guys I'm a new arrival here on the site. Jeff and I are fishing partners aka Peanut Butter Jelly Time and yes there is a story as to how that got started. Jeff told my kids one day that he had some catfish lined up on his boat and they seemed to be mouthing "Peanut Butter Jelly Time" which is actually a video from Youtube about a cat that is animated singing a Didi check it out. 



Ok enough about that I watched all the video from our trip and the actual count was eight CPR fish. In order of catch 32,12,21,22,14,21,13,12 #ers. We kept 33 fish released many eater size to grow up and as Jeff said the stringer was so heavy we snapped a brand new pier stringer trying to pull it in the boat " almost took a bath on that one". 
On a side not about me. I live in Conroe. I am a registered nurse and work in ICU in Conroe. I have a beautiful family. A wife Susan of 25 years on November 30th and two awesome kids 13 and 14, Hunter and Erin. I attempt to keep GOD 1st in my life! And of course my hobby is .....;. FISHING! Check out some of my videos on youtube @ John316catmando Nice to meet ya'll and I hope to see you on the lake sometime. Here are the pictures form Jeff and mines trip.


----------



## John3:16 (Aug 27, 2010)

Here is some more of the pictures.


----------



## John3:16 (Aug 27, 2010)

And a few more pics, notice the secret bait in the last picture.


----------



## hiram abiff (Jun 26, 2006)

nice job jeff!


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Welcome to our house John. I know you and Jeff are the Dynamic Duo on Conroe. Hope to see you over here on Livingston soon.
This cooler weather should cause more fisherman activity on the Catfish Lounge. Normally slow during the summer when every one is down around Pine Island chasing "cut bait".
See you at BJ's?


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

WTG......that is 2cool.....Wish I was there with you....


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice catch and welcome John3:16
RT


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

I just went to Cleveland texas and picked up my fishing license. Just so I could give you two a little competition.


----------



## BIGBADJOHN49 (Aug 23, 2006)

Awesome pictures..I am new to Lake Conroe (retired) Just bought a home and new pontoon boat. I have been bitten by the "Jugging Bug" and am just starting to catch some nice kitties. (Nothing like those YET) Keep posting and catching.


----------



## Jeff G (May 18, 2010)

Gator gar said:


> I just went to Cleveland texas and picked up my fishing license. Just so I could give you two a little competition.


Sounds good gg ! You'll have to go to Conroe with John3:16 this winter when he gets his big boat out . It has a cabin with a bed !! Lol

We are heading back out this afternoon to do another all night jug . The goal is to start earlier than we did last week .


----------

